# Cutest little horses



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

My beautiful pony Nippa...and his draft horse butt :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Annalie


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

HowClever said:


> My beautiful pony Nippa...and his draft horse butt :lol:


Talk about a cutie with a booty!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ktibb said:


> Talk about a cutie with a booty!




Thanks Ktibb!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

These two belong to my Aunt.

Dusty (pony mule) age 31:









Sweet Pea (quarter pony) age 7:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What lovely lil things guys! HowClever, how's Nippa's tail doing?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey!



















Shorty (a little POA from my camp)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gidget is a 14.2 paint.
A whole lot of personality in this horse.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awww Lacey!!! What a fluffball, Im glad I dont have to groom her 

And Gidget, wow, what a lovely little horse


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> What lovely lil things guys! HowClever, how's Nippa's tail doing?


He's doing really well LoveStory. No sign of infection so far! And it musn't hurt him anymore coz he swishes it furiously at any sign of bugs! Fly spray is his new best friend. haha


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is Savannah... 12.2 Icelandicx. Enjoy xxx


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My little 14.1h mare "Sandie"


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

First two pictures are Bart(12.2hh) and the last one is Radar(10.3hh)
Enjoy!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

This is Little Lucy 12hhish grade pony. She was about a week from giving birth in this one.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Onyx, he's 13.3.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh! Darn, you KNOW I love Onyx!!! Lol. 

I love them all you guys!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my daughter's Shetland Pony, Teddy. He's 10.2hh.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

this is our mini tommy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not exactly a horse but it is the only mini I have. Does he still count?
His name is Olen and he is 26 years old this year.

These are old pictures from about 22 years ago.


















And this is the most current one I have of him looking cute.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Smrobs: I love the last picture!!!! They are both so cute!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:think: Okay, I'm confused, can we enter our minis? I thought not by reading the rules, but now as I scroll through, I see pics.

So I am going to add mine just in case.....

This little cutie is Me Jo, one of our miniatures, with a bit of a fuzzy belly, and also in a 4th of July Parade with Kozmo.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I love everyones ponehs!!! I'm gonna enter I just have to find pictures(I have like 5000 of each lol). jSo don't close it, I will try to enter before tonight


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

some ponies that I visited last week. I don't know what breed they are, I guess minis. The white one is in foal.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Our new mini at the ranch, Pirate!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awwww you guys, they are all sooo precious! Remember, the contest ends tomorrow, at 16:00


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

*dies from the cute*


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Results?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Results?


I second that!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> I second that!


 
I triple that!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

can I quadruple it?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh guys Im sooo sorry. I ve been on my own little plantet with show training.

1st place: Me Jo
2nd place: Olen
3rd place: Teddy

Well done guys, they really are adorable creatures!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Me Jo says "Thank You! Do I get any apples for that?"


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

And this is the most current one I have of him looking cute.







[/QUOTE]

This is the best picture ever!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

HowClever said:


> My beautiful pony Nippa...and his draft horse butt :lol:


What a cutie!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

mswp27 said:


> What a cutie!!


cheers!
He's quite the adorable little thing, although now that I have gained his trust he's a pushy little so and so! haha


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

hahaha! He looks like quite the character!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG they are all so cute! I want a mini now...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My 10hh Welsh pony stallion, Steel Soldier


----------

